# Streamlight HID*Now outdoor pics*



## Team Member (Nov 21, 2008)

Some of you may remember when I visited the local fire station and light it up :naughty: with my PH50..

Well, now they have called and asked if I could help them to choose some lights for their work.
I called one of my flashlight supplier and he promised to send me some lights..

It ended up to be Streamlights of different sizes in that box...







And the only real experience that I have of Streamlight is of their weaponslights, the TLR-1 and 2.

But the one light that really caught my attention was the HID Litebox, the big one on the left..


35W bulb according to manufacturer and there is no text on the ballast since that sticker has been removed by someone...
Driven by a 12V 7Ah SLA. Runtime approx 1h 45min(??)... I will have to test..







The head is connected to the battery housing with some "swivel neck" design but looks and feels a bit plastic to. I wonder how long that hold up before it breaks..

Anyway, with this swivel neck you can turn it around in almost any direction as you want to.














And there is also a beam diffuser that can be mounted quite easily..





The black ring around the lens is made up by some heavy rubber. As you can see in the pic I can easily move it with my thumb.

I have just tried it inside and not tested it outside yet but the first thing I noticed was that it does not produce a beam like the rest of my HIDs. The beamsahpe makes me think that the bulb is a bit off-center in the reflector. Not as smooth as my N30 or the PH50.

But it is most likely so that this light is intended for serious use and not beamshots...

But I thought that Streamlights products should feel a bit more "quality" than it does.. Or is it just me....:candle:

I will try to add beam pics later on tonight if the weather allows it..

And the weather wasn´t too good tonight but I manage to take a few shoots in the backyard..


First Surefire M6 WA1185 on 3*17650. Distance to trees is 76 meters.





And then the M6 using a beamdiffuser..






Litebox HID without beamdiffuser..






Litebox with diffuser..






PH50 without diffuser..






PH50 with diffuser..


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Streamlight HID*

I like their idea to put the ballast on the outside - great for future modding 

It will be interesting to see how it throws

why would you swivle the head sideways when you can just move the lamp?

Specs:

Deep-dish parabolic reflector produces a long range high intensity focused, one million candlepower beam 
Optimum peripheral illumination for scene lighting 
Fully articulating head can be aimed precisely at target 
Two White Navigation LEDs 
35 Watt H.I.D Xenon lamp: 3350 Lumens, 1,000,000 Peak Beam Candlepower; 2000 hr. min. lifetime 
White 5mm LED (x2): 9 Lumens (each), Impervious to shock with a 100,000 hr. lifetime 
Runtime: H.I.D. lamp: up to 1.75 hrs, LEDs: 100 hrs.+ 
Groove for IR filter 
Cushioned-grip handle 
Integral D-rings allow attachment of the included shoulder strap 
Elastomer impact bumper 
High-impact ABS thermoplastic housing and weatherproof construction 
Fits existing LiteBox® Mounting Racks 
Zero-maintenance 12V, 7.2Ah sealed lead acid rechargeable up to 500 times 
Serialized for positive identification 
Available in International safety orange or black 
Length: 14.9 in. (38 cm) 
Body Width: 5.1 in. (13 cm) 
Overall Height: 8.8 in. (23 cm) 
Head Diameter: 7.7 in. (20cm) 
Weight with battery: 10.1 lbs (4.6 kg) 
Limited lifetime warranty. No warranty on lamp. One year warranty on battery, rack and cords.

See pricing around $400ish


----------



## XeRay (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Streamlight HID*

That is an inexpensive Asian ballast, the bulb is very likely also Asian made. The ballast is on the exterior to help with cooling.


----------



## Cigarman (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Streamlight HID*

For the price its pretty competitive with the Acro. Cant be all bad can it?


----------



## Team Member (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Streamlight HID*

Outdoor pics added...see first post.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Streamlight HID*



Cigarman said:


> For the price its pretty competitive with the Acro. Cant be all bad can it?


 
Only bad thing is very heavy and SLA battery, that is why so heavy.


----------



## Team Member (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Streamlight HID*



XeRay said:


> Only bad thing is very heavy and SLA battery, that is why so heavy.



Yep, it´s heavy.... Not something that I would like to carry around...


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Streamlight HID*



XeRay said:


> Only bad thing is very heavy and SLA battery, that is why so heavy.


 


> Yep, it´s heavy.... Not something that I would like to carry around...


 
10.1 pounds! That’s all:ironic:! you guys need bigger arms:nana:! Try carrying a 16 pound light for 2 miles or a 21.5 pound light for 30 minuets! Just kidding guys:laughing:, my back like killed for a weak after and the next morning I couldn’t lift my arms.. Lets not try that again.


----------



## woodrow (Nov 27, 2008)

Team Member, Thanks for making me smile this Thanksgiving. This summer, Greg at Brightguy sent me a Acro A3100 and Lightbox HID's to "try" (he knows I am a sucker and would at least keep one of them)

I was able to test the Acro and Lightbox side by side and was impressed with both. I ended up keeping the Acro for its lighter weight and ability to quickly throw in another battery, BUT I often still think about the Lightbox.

The lightbox spools up quicker than the Acro....and while every 35w hid will throw....the lightbox Throws! I still miss it and might have to seriously get another one. Its size is partly what makes it so cool. It is like a mega gun in a video game.

I was also lucky enough to get to play with a Polarian PH-40 that 4Sevens was nice enough to put on a group pass arround. It is a whole level again above the Acro and Lightbox (mainly in build quality) but you pay for that.

I am glad you got to play with a lightbox. Thanks for posting the great outdoor shots. I hope I get to play with one again soon too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the write up & comparison beamshots! 

I'm not overly impressed with that pivot/clip mechanism, it may be ABS plastic but the entire structural stress is shouldered by those 3 points, certainly not what I'd call a robust design... nice colour orange though :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice pics TM,

I personally think the LB is overpriced considering the battery it comes with. When I consider that the L35 will be much more sophisticated and usable while still costing less, the LB causes me to scratch my head a bit.

The light body look reasonably well built and it has some interesting features including its throw ability. It's hard for me to put that light into any category but if I was forced to, it reminds me of a higher quality, more versatile version of the Costco. I say this only because they're both big, heavy, throw monsters which I'd have trouble finding a niche for. A better battery would make the light somewhat more attractive in a practical sense.


----------



## Team Member (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!



The good thing with the LB is that it has a wall/car charger. But that´s it...

Then I think it´s just big and bulky.. And the the pivot...huuuh... The more I use it the more scared I get to break it. If it had been made in metal it would probably been fine. But now....:sick2:

Nope, this light is not gonna stay with me.


----------



## dwminer (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't forget the lifetime warranty.
Dave


----------



## petersmith6 (Mar 15, 2009)

not bad,but ditch the trick head.then put a bigger Nimh battery on it and a 3 watt navigation light and it would be great.


----------

